# Motion Sensor?



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey Guys i need help AGAIN, i need a motion sensor that can set off like 5 things, and i buy it make it. Does anyone have any tutorials.   i am confused and need help. THANKS:jol:


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

CORRECTION** I Need help, are their any tutorials or can i buy it?SORRY I READ IT AFTER IT WAS POSTED


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

What sort of things are you looking to trigger? 110VAC or low voltage (5-24VDC)? Do you need it to trigger them sequentially, one at a time on-demand, or all of the things at the same time? And will each thing run for different lengths of time, or the same time period? A lot of questions, I know, but it helps to know your application.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Otaku said:


> What sort of things are you looking to trigger? 110VAC or low voltage (5-24VDC)? Do you need it to trigger them sequentially, one at a time on-demand, or all of the things at the same time? And will each thing run for different lengths of time, or the same time period? A lot of questions, I know, but it helps to know your application.


At one time, smae time length... and like im going to have 2 strobes, a drill, fog macine... and one more thing i dont know the voltage of these things


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I see - a simple timer/relay board triggered by a floodlight motion sensor will do the job. Some of them have "Test" positions that turn on the light for 5 - 20 seconds, so that time may work for you. If not, or if you need to adjust the time, then you'll need to get that timer board, or invest in a Prop Controller.  There's a number of how-to's on this site and others, and be sure to check out the MonsterList of Halloween Projects:
http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/
Lots of good stuff there, too.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Otaku said:


> I see - a simple timer/relay board triggered by a floodlight motion sensor will do the job. Some of them have "Test" positions that turn on the light for 5 - 20 seconds, so that time may work for you. If not, or if you need to adjust the time, then you'll need to get that timer board, or invest in a Prop Controller. There's a number of how-to's on this site and others, and be sure to check out the MonsterList of Halloween Projects:
> http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/
> Lots of good stuff there, too.


Ok i've found this relay board: http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-1.html would i be able to hook up a fog machine, speakers, 2 strobes and a drill, and a power saw motor to this!?! and to trigger i figured this: http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/pir.html is this ok?? ... and do i need the whole powere cord thing too!?!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

The Prop-1 is a very nice board, but I don't use computer controllers yet. It can probably do what you need. Maybe some of the Prop-1 users can ring in on this?


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Otaku said:


> The Prop-1 is a very nice board, but I don't use computer controllers yet. It can probably do what you need. Maybe some of the Prop-1 users can ring in on this?


What do you use... and i was told this is not good, snce i have many things to hook up like... 2 Strobe Lights, Speakers, a Fog Machine, a drill motor and another motor for the thrashing


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I use hacked PIR sensors and various kinds of timers. I also use a UDT II IR controller, but these are no longer available (company went out-of-business). Most of my props run on local PIR/timer boards, so when a TOT gets close the prop starts talking, moving, whatever.
It sounds like what you need to do is fire several 110VAC items at once. That floodlight sensor can have a socket screwed in where the bulb goes, and you can plug in a power strip. As long as you don't exceed the rated wattage for the fixture, you should be OK. Again, this doesn't give you a lot of options for adjusting the "on" time of the effect (or the time between triggers), and you'll need a separate 110 volt relay to trigger the fogger. You'll also need to hack the fogger controller so it can be attached to the relay. For firing 110VAC stuff, you might consider one of these:

http://hauntmasterproducts.com/15.html

Jim also does fogger remote mod's so they'll work with the controller.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey EMU, these have worked well for me...I didn't make a how to, but they are not hard to put together....all parts from Home Depot
.http://picasaweb.google.com/beelce1/PowerStripHowTo02


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

beelce, that looks great! I may make several of those this upcoming year!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

thanks Sickie...their cheap and fast, and work every time. Takes about 20 min. to build one. I use them on the "test" mode, which means they come on for 7 seconds than off untill someone moves again. Also nice that each unit has it's own "on/off" switch and a circuit breaker.

With one of these units I can turn on and off an entire scene, and I have used two units spaced on oposit sides of a scene to turn different lines on a different times.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

was that your original idea?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes...I needed something that would work like these, and yes it was my little brain that designed these power strip hacks, but I'm sure that it has been done in some form or another for awhile before me. Original?...maybe/kinda

This is one of my favorite things to do Sickie...take two or three things and mesh them together to come up with one improved version that fills my need.


----------



## harryhood (Oct 30, 2007)

*Fright Props*

FrightProps.com

I used a BooBox Mini ( $250 ) to: begin sound effects, trigger a pneumatic, strobes, and regular lighting. SO EASY TO USE.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

beelce said:


> Hey EMU, these have worked well for me...I didn't make a how to, but they are not hard to put together....all parts from Home Depot
> .http://picasaweb.google.com/beelce1/PowerStripHowTo02


Hate to resurrect a dead thread (or do I?) but Beelce, do would you mind writing up a tutorial on your power strip/motion detector hack? It seems doable and much more sophisticated than my "put some lightbulb socket to outlet adapters in a motion detector floodlamp" hack I've been using.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Beelce, I would also like a simple tutorial if you don't mind. Along with the pictures this looks very doable. I would so love to make a few of these and not electrocute myself.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OK folks....it may take me a few days, but I will try to post a simple how to...thanks


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Did you ever post that how to?


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Pretty please? That's something I need really bad this year and your design looks very simple but being very limited in the electronics dept I do need a little help in getting things right the first time. I really don't think I'd look to good with fried hair!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I agree, would like something to trigger things, but easy to do, So would love a tutorial, so like BB says, "pretty please!"


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OK..OK..OK...I know I've been bad, but... I will build a how to soon, so hang in there folks


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

I know I have seen that how to on here somewhere, It's just tiring to find it again that is the hard part. I have been looking for days for a how to also, a light timer. That is how I found this thread. I want a minute or two loop fading in and out about 4-6 lights. Seen as: left side graveyard, fade right side, to dead guy hanging in tree, to fx box with spot on HUGE spider and web on wall, and so on...
Sorry to steal the thread, but any ideas. :jol:


----------

